# JL Audio HD900/5 in protect mode. Help!



## tipptop (Oct 23, 2011)

Any advice appreciated, I was setting the gains with a mm on the sub out and my hand slipped and I'm pretty sure I shorted the 2 pins on the sub out. Amp gives me the constant amber led first with a slight popping sound from the sub when its plug was reconnected.

Then the constant amber led changes to alternating red and green led which the manual says is most likely an speaker short or impedance problem. So I disconnect all speakers and sub and all rca's and power it on with just power, ground and remote. It still gives me the alternating red and green led. The manual says if this is the case the amp needs to be returned for service. Problem is i'm in Ireland and don't have a warranty.

The amp was brand new and worked fine until I went about setting the gains.

Does anyone have any idea from what I've explained above what exactly I've fried in the amp or what I can do to get it fixed. Returning it to jl probably isn't an option.

I put a DLS ra50 back in and everything worked fine, no problem with the speakers or sub.


So just to clarify at the moment the amp is giving out no audio at all. When I shorted the sub out pins I was playing the 50hz test tone with rotary gain switch at around 10/11pm. I noticed the amber led at this point. I plugged the sub plug back in and a slight but regular popping sound came from the sub. I powered the unit off and back on and when powered on with all speaker plugs connected and rcs's connected it gave the alternating red/green led.

When powered on with just power, ground and remote connected it also gives the alternating red/green led.......


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

That's the risk of buying online. 

No warrenty. 

Jl audio will repair, but at a higher price. Can't afford it? That sucks


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Maybe a local can fix your amp...


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Chris at dbr, notify him he'll tell you most likely what's wrong and quote you a price

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tipptop (Oct 23, 2011)

duro78 said:


> Chris at dbr


Hi, thanks for reply, could you expand on this a little bit more, what is dbr? Excuse my ignorance!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

First call JL and get their flat rate repair price, then check some of your local places and compare the prices.... JL would be my first choice even if it cost more.....good luck


----------



## tipptop (Oct 23, 2011)

Found it I think, dB-r electronics???

Yeah shipping to the usa to jl or anyone else over there would not make sense from here.

Do you think this could be something that is easily repairable, i.e a single blown component that could be replaced with standard components or is this JL Audio tech too complicated to give to a home audio or hifi repair shop to try and fix??


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

That's why sometimes I don't use a MM to set the gain....


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Chris/dbr does amp repair. A few manufacturers use them to do their warranty work and they also work directly with customers. I believe he's a vendor on this site but he's bigger on caco since its mainly centered around spl. Their one of the best if not the best in amp repair and they don't hold on to your amp for months on end. I had mine back in 3 weeks including shipping time. Check out their site fill out a ticket describing exactly what happened and theyll diagnose the problem to the best of their ability with out exactly seeing it and give you an estimate. Do a search dbr electronics.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tipptop (Oct 23, 2011)

kyheng said:


> That's why sometimes I don't use a MM to set the gain....


Yeah I was just following the JL manual.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

It could be a simple fix. 

Most likely jl would just swap out the board with a new one.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

tipptop said:


> Yeah I was just following the JL manual.


There's pros and cons on this, but then I'm just a hobbyist, so I let my ears to tune and then let my friend to listen and correct from there... Remember, we are enjoying our system, not letting others or machines to listen....


starboy869 said:


> It could be a simple fix.
> 
> Most likely jl would just swap out the board with a new one.


If they change, it is better....


----------



## tipptop (Oct 23, 2011)

duro78 said:


> Chris at dbr, notify him he'll tell you most likely what's wrong and quote you a price


Got a reply from these guys, they don't service JL and can't recommend anything except send it to JL.


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

Sorry about that, had a feeling because jl does try to corner the market on their products. There suppliers can't sell any materials used on there products to other manufacturers. That's why their subs can only be reconed through them and as we know now that applies to their amps also. Honestly thats why ill never purchase another one of their products. I needed a $15 part for a sub and they wanted $150 to rebuild the entire thing and replace parts that didn't need replacing. They make it so only they can fix their products and its almost always gonna 1/2 or 3/4 of the cost of the item no matter how minor the repair. At that point I'd rather buy a new one from a different manufacturer. Find a qualified person that can fix it. If you factor what you paid for it and what jl wants to fix it you could of bought a new one.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

The best advice to you is put that amp aside and purshase a new one. Reason being by the time you find someone to fix it and get it back in your car is gonna take some time. Buy a new one and the other fixed at your leisure once you find a competent person to fix it. Once you get it back sell one of the two. Assuming the jl is in your daily driver its gonna be awhile before its up and running again that equals no tunes till then. Buy a cheap 4ch or one that has some sort of resale and recoup as much money as you can at the end of the day.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tipptop (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah that amp is about £1000 to buy in the UK. Not sure what that is in dollars but around $1500 or more i'd say. Even if I bought one off sonic for $600/$700 and paid shipping, import duty and taxes it would be around $1500 too before I got it in my hands.

You guys are lucky in that respect. But brands like DLS and Genesis are cheaper here I suppose.


----------



## tipptop (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry (Mods) not sure about dragging up old thread policy on here but I got the 900/5 fixed in the end.

Found a slightly eccentric but highly reputable electronics geek who opened her up and identified 2 tiny components I had blown. I can't remember what he said they were called but I do remember he said they were rated at 44v iirc. The two black components would fit on your fingernail and had 6 or 8 legs each.

He contacted the company who manufactured them in the good old USofA and 3 weeks and €90 ($120) later the 900/5 was back in action.

Yes I was extremely careful setting gains this time.

Out of interest this guy talked about this amp like it was alien technology, he literally wouldn't shut-up about all the geeky bits on the inside and the specs from such a small package. I think he was surprised something designed to play music in a car could be that technical.


----------

